# So loud... SO many bubbles



## Center (Dec 13, 2010)

YouTube - Water Cooling Test

Can anyone tell me why I have so many bubbles in my loop. I had this set up in my computer with 2 Nickel EK GTX 470 blocks and it was doing the same thing. Could it be the radiator? I put some JB Cold Weld along the weld in the back because it had a very small leak. Now it doesn't leak but I'm tuck with this. 

Can someone please help me?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the bubbles should come out and disappear in the water tank as long as it is filled to the correct level


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

I've heard of many people using JBWeld on rad leaks, without problems. How about that res? It isn't one that I'm familiar with, so put in a link to the specs. I've had some that were inlet/outlet specific, and of course the pump has a direction. You should be going res -> pump -> rad and then back to the res.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

As dai pointed out, the bubbles should clear up as the coolant circulates.
As for the noise, most liquid cooled systems are as noisy to noisier than air cooling.


----------

